# Cost of painting a 16 ft flats boat hull?



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

Looking at a 16ft project hull that needs to be repainted and was just curious what the ballpark range was for something like that. I'm sure its going to need some fairing, etc. so this could be a wide range but it's a start. Only the bottom of the hull would need to be painted, I would tackle the topside.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

If it's a project boat, buy a gallon of Valspar rust armor and the hardener additive. 3 rollers and you're done for $60.


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

kooker said:


> Looking at a 16ft project hull that needs to be repainted and was just curious what the ballpark range was for something like that. I'm sure its going to need some fairing, etc. so this could be a wide range but it's a start. Only the bottom of the hull would need to be painted, I would tackle the topside.


Highly dependent on the condition, but $2.5K-$4k. Color is a big driver (reds, yellows, and oranges can be outrageous). The amount of fairing and prep work is the biggest cost and the reason for the large spread. Flipping the boat is roughly a 2 hour affair in each direction. Your materials cost for sundries, primer, paint, etc., is in the $1500 range. 

This cost estimate is based on using epoxy primers and LPU class paints (Awlgrip, Imron, Sterling, etc.).


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

There are numerous cheap options, including the Rustoleaum Topside paint at Lewe's - $13 / qt. You can get the hardener for $4. 

It is not a quality 2-part paint, but if you don't mind touch ups ever couple years (work boat) then it aint too bad...


----------

